# Desperately Need Help with Defrosting Milk!



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I froze about 40 gallons of milk in ziplock baggies, to get us thru the 2 month period when the girls are dry.
I haven't milked in over a week, and today I tried defrosting the milk. It turned out LUMPY!
Help!
Does anyone know how to defrost milk to keep it smooth???
My family is having SEVERE milk-withdrawals! (Me too!!!)
I'm going to go NUTS!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We found that when we heated the frozen milk to bottlefeed Alex it actually dissolved the cream flakes  We were pretty thrilled.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Defrosting it in the fridge also helps, and.making sure you freeze ver clean very fresh milk. 

But honestly seems like.its just something that happens with goats.milk. Sometimes it will be fine.when you defrost it, other rimes it gets weird and separates a bit.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I find if I shock thaw it there are less clumps. Place the frozen milk chopped up in a pan sitting in another pan of boiling water and mix mix mix until it thaws thoroughly.


----------



## Marty1876 (Jan 12, 2013)

I mostly use my frozen milk for cheese, so I've seen all kinds of stuff with the frozen milk, but in the cheese it doesn't matter.

Since I milk Nigerian Dwarfs, and they can come in season any month for breeding, I just keep somebody freshoning every 6 monthes so i'm not left high and dry.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Mine had tiny flakes in it, I strained it again through my metal filter and it strained them out.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I thaw 2 quart bags in a very warm pot of water and as it cools the water I refresh and squish the bag as it thaws.... if it still is flaky I warm the milk slightly and put it in the blender to mix it back together.....just for a qwik minute though cause I found that blending longer will turn those lumps to butter


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Use an immersion (also called stick) blender. I use it to smooth out frozen milk before making goats milk soap with it.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Just wanted to let you know that all your advice paid off! 
I started defrosting the milk in a sink of warm water, and then I would put just enough into a blender to fill it up half way, and blend for about a minute. It was completely smooth! 
My family has milk again! Yay!
THANK YOU SO MUCH..!!!!!!


----------

